# Easyjet news



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

from *EASYJET* blog:

Today we announced the destinations that we will operate to and from London Southend Airport, from April 2012. With seats on sale later today, passengers will have a choice to fly to Amsterdam, Alicante, Barcelona, Belfast, *Faro*, Ibiza, Malaga and Mallorca.
With up to 70 flights a week on sale from today and starting fares from £23.99, passengers will be able to experience easyJet’s newest UK base, located within a minute’s walk from a new train station with quick links into London Liverpool Street station and Stratford station.


----------

